# A Couple of my Amateur Props



## Demon4x4 (Oct 3, 2011)

I just found this amazing forum, and so I thought I'd share a couple of my relatively amateurish props.

Here's a toe pincher coffin/halloween storage unit:










When empty I put a little jam box cd player in there with a loop of an hour long exorcism audio file that I found online somewhere.

A Stockade/bench (I Use it on the back patio as furniture the rest of the year).










One of my older costumes. People kept asking me if I was going to wear it again, so I felt compelled to set it up as a prop. It's basically a half manikin hanging on a fake christmas tree stand.










A Werewolf prop I made. Mostly PVC skeleton, chicken wire, and a paper mache head ( That I still need to put fur on).










I had ben struggling to keep my tombstones up for a couple years, trying a couple pf different methods. Thanks to this forum and the PVC/Rebar/Gorilla Glue trick, I think they'll stay up this year!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work here, they look pretty cool to me. If it brings Halloween joy, then you are doing it right. Glad to have you aboard here also.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks great! The coffin rocks! I so need to build one just to store my stuff in. lol


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Really good work, I love the toe pincher used as storage


----------



## Demon4x4 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words.
Here is the link to the exorcism file I was talking about. Works pretty good in a loop.

http://extra.listverse.com/amazon/music/AnnelieseMichelExorcism.mp3


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We use our coffin as a storage bin in the off season as well

That costume makes a great prop!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum - great looking props!


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice looking props


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard! We all started somewhere once....Looks you are ahead of the curve. The toe pincher/storage is a great thing


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice work! I love the "Reuse the Halloween props as patio furniture" idea, too!


----------



## Demon4x4 (Oct 3, 2011)

It helps to sell the idea to my wife, too. Hahaha. She's always getting on me about storing all this stuff, so it's always in the back of my mind when I think about making something.
Now if I could think of what piece of furniture a guillotine could double as...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Demon4x4 said:


> Now if I could think of what piece of furniture a guillotine could double as...


Hallway coat rack, of course:jol:


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

I love the Werewolf. Nice and big. Wives just get jealous sometimes because "our" "display pieces get noticed before hers. Who wants some dumb flower arrangement on the table when you can have a rotting head.


----------



## Demon4x4 (Oct 3, 2011)

Got a cheap cloak off of eBay, and decided to fashion a quick reaper prop. PVC frame.










Chicken wire torso.










Added a T-Shirt to keep it from snagging on the robe.










A quick spray of areas that might become visible.










A lantern fron Spirit, and a hand I had left over from... something...


----------



## Demon4x4 (Oct 3, 2011)

A lantern fron Spirit, and a hand I had left over from... something...



















Skull on a stick.



















Then I decided to raise the reaper 10" in height, and added a right arm for more balance.


----------



## Demon4x4 (Oct 3, 2011)

Started a new project today. I took some old fence boards and cobbled together a crucifix.










It is formed with two overlapping layers of fence board, the bottom/back board has a hole cut through it. I used a hole saw bit at approximately a 30 degree angle to create and insta-cleat. This will allow it to mount surface flush to a wall.










I put one such angled hole on each end, so I can mount it right side up, should I choose to do so.

In the future, probably Monday, I will begin corpsing the skeleton shown in the first image to make it look more recently dead.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice job! Got to love the storage capabilities os a good coffin!


----------



## Demon4x4 (Oct 3, 2011)

Used some wire to affix the pose I wanted.



















A quick wrap up using .7 millimeter painter's drop plastic.










A short pass over with a heat gun.










Slapped some minwax gel stain on it.


----------



## Demon4x4 (Oct 3, 2011)

More heat gun.










A close up of the torso.










I'm letting it dry right now, then I'll start on the back. Still needs more stain, and some highlight painting.

Of course, now the wife is freaking out about possible back-lash from the crucifix. Boo.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Demon4x4 said:


> A Stockade/bench (I Use it on the back patio as furniture the rest of the year).


Love it, Demon. Gotta make me one of these.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I wouldn't call your work amateur at all! It all looks great to me! Love the giant werewolf!!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Demon, where are you hosting your pix? they are just coming through (at work) as dots...


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

Great job,especially the Indian girl,very life like.......lol


----------



## Demon4x4 (Oct 3, 2011)

MacabreRob said:


> Demon, where are you hosting your pix? they are just coming through (at work) as dots...


Flickr. Give me a bit and I'll upload them to my personal site.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

U should paint the tombstone PVC pipes grey, brown or black.


----------



## Demon4x4 (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree. I actually hit up about half of them this morning.


----------

